# Belt Reset Procedure on 2016



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Can someone tell me the correct belt/100 hour reset procedure on a 2016? I just got this new one yesterday and it looks different than my 2008 and 2010. I want to print out procedure and keep it in the glove box.
Pic included. Thanks.


----------



## H20Fowler (Jun 18, 2014)

Unplug one of those harnesses that will fit that grey connector with the red jumper wire and plug the grey connector into it. Then turn bike on for 10 seconds or so then shut bike off. Then unplug the small connector coming off your cvt cover and turn the bike on for 10 seconds then shut off. Plug everything back up correctly then should be good to go. Here's a pic of the small connector on the side coming off the cvt cover you'll need to disconnect.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Unplug "one" of those harnesses?? I appreciate your help but I need more detail.


----------



## H20Fowler (Jun 18, 2014)

Well I don't know how different it is from my 14 but there should be only "one" harness that the grey connector works with...

It should be the connectors with red tape on them in your photo that go together


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

The procedure should be the same as all Brute 650i and 750i machines - my 05 750 is the same procedure as the 2012 750. Do a search on this site or you tube.You tube has tons on vids on this


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hopefully by the time I need it I can find accurate instructions for a 2016.


----------

